# Does the Nissan X-Trail have a cigerette lighter bay



## buymycar (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi, I am about to buy a X-trail 2005. I was shocked that I could not find the cigerette lighter bay to plug in my GPS. Does anyone know where it is located? or whether there is one at all? If you know the location pls. help me.

Thanks


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes there is a power outlet on the x-trail.On the drivers side there is a pop up lid which is one of the hidden storage spaces in the truck. You will find a power outlet there.


----------



## buymycar (Feb 8, 2010)

derek flint said:


> Yes there is a power outlet on the x-trail.On the drivers side there is a pop up lid which is one of the hidden storage spaces in the truck. You will find a power outlet there.


Hay Derek! thank you so much for the reply. I will check it out. This is indeed good news!:newbie:


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

This receptacle only receives power when when ignition is on. Unless you rewire it.


----------



## teamsibo (Jan 4, 2011)

Anyone added one on the passenger side?


----------

